# Stainless steel mesh safe for fish?



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Are 304 stainless steel meshes like the ones below safe for freshwater aquarium fish? Want to create some moss pads.

https://www.amazon.ca/Woven-X60cm-Coarse-gauze-Stainless/dp/B01N4RCHFU/ref=pd_sbs_201_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01N4RCHFU&pd_rd_r=46bd83c2-9c28-11e8-aae5-4d17ba778b12&pd_rd_w=8Egkc&pd_rd_wg=hZ068&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_p=0e43c4d7-651c-40d4-96d1-8f346c71bd6e&pf_rd_r=GN1VW8DJ30921J9E98KY&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=GN1VW8DJ30921J9E98KY

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07634W7MH/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvpv2_2?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_p=4e3c86df-9bbb-4a60-8164-aadd52e0639c&pd_rd_wg=5WCMF&pf_rd_r=3X5ZY5129K0HZTF1PH75&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B07634W7MH&pd_rd_w=PxUDt&pf_rd_i=aquarium+stainless+mesh&pd_rd_r=6656cf11-f267-477f-945f-d57eff196e96&ie=UTF8&qid=1533855715&sr=2


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

If they're truly stainless steel they should be fine. I've used several squares with moss in the past. I recommend getting ones at the size you want rather than planning to cut from a bigger sheet. I found it difficult to cut the wire although I didn't have the right cutting tool for the job.

I've since switched from mesh to using super glue gel and small flat black rocks.


----------



## bilaliz (Jun 15, 2011)

michaelw81 said:


> Are 304 stainless steel meshes like the ones below safe for freshwater aquarium fish? Want to create some moss pads.
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Woven-X60cm-Coarse-gauze-Stainless/dp/B01N4RCHFU/ref=pd_sbs_201_2?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01N4RCHFU&pd_rd_r=46bd83c2-9c28-11e8-aae5-4d17ba778b12&pd_rd_w=8Egkc&pd_rd_wg=hZ068&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_p=0e43c4d7-651c-40d4-96d1-8f346c71bd6e&pf_rd_r=GN1VW8DJ30921J9E98KY&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=GN1VW8DJ30921J9E98KY
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B07634W7MH/ref=sxbs_sxwds-stvpv2_2?pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_p=4e3c86df-9bbb-4a60-8164-aadd52e0639c&pd_rd_wg=5WCMF&pf_rd_r=3X5ZY5129K0HZTF1PH75&pf_rd_s=desktop-sx-bottom-slot&pf_rd_t=301&pd_rd_i=B07634W7MH&pd_rd_w=PxUDt&pf_rd_i=aquarium+stainless+mesh&pd_rd_r=6656cf11-f267-477f-945f-d57eff196e96&ie=UTF8&qid=1533855715&sr=2


that pricing is insane, unless you need the mesh urgently you can order them much cheaper from aliexpress.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have several 2 x 2 inch stainless steel squares available.
I will be at the Hamilton Auction next Saturday if you want to drop by
will have a private table there.

I also sell plant ledges 2 x 2 fish and shrimp safe.


----------

